# cutie on petfinder



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

in case anybody is interested....

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5271764


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Badbird - someone is bound to snatch this beauty up. 

I love the name. We just got in a new baby Sunday and I actually thought of the name Pepsi for him/her, but named it Otis instead, which isn't nearly as catchy.

maggie


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice looking bird Pepsi is...reminds me of Elle a little with the markings


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is gorgeous.
Hope she finds a good home.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sending out positive thoughts that she will be adopted and have a wonderful life! She will make someone a wonderful pet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*What a beautiful bird!*

Wouldn't surprise me if Pepsi has already been adopted!


----------

